# Bermuda Stunt Mites? Or Something Else?



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Started seeing these in an area that's filling in from sod I laid. Are these bermuda stunt mites? Or is it something related to heat/drought?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Certainly looks like Stunt Mite damage. You can confirm by using a 20x or larger magnifying glass. They look like white translucent grains of rice under magnification.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Austinite said:


> Certainly looks like Stunt Mite damage. You can confirm by using a 20x or larger magnifying glass. They look like white translucent grains of rice under magnification.


Any fixes other than just ripping this stuff out? It's pretty isolated and growing over my septic. It wouldn't bother me one little bit to tear it all out and start over in there.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Dono1183 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly looks like Stunt Mite damage. You can confirm by using a 20x or larger magnifying glass. They look like white translucent grains of rice under magnification.
> ...


They are tough little bugs. Your best option would be using a Termiticide. I would contact the product manufacturer and ask them if the product can penetrate leaf tissue. If the answer is yes, give it a try. Just don't use common insecticides as Mites are not insects, so many are ineffective.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Austinite said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


Any experience with Abamectin? It seems like I've read a little about that product.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Dono1183 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Dono1183 said:
> ...


No sorry. I study insects and fungus religiously. But I have not experienced Stunt Mites. The info I gave you is from research, not experience.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Austinite said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


Thanks @Austinite, you've been very helpful. I appreciate it!


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

So something like bifen wouldn't correct it?


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

DFW245 said:


> So something like bifen wouldn't correct it?


Found this last night. It's an interesting and short read. https://citybugs.tamu.edu/2017/06/13/tiniest-turfgrass-pest/


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Dono1183 I am on my second round of Abamectin. The first round was about three weeks ago. I used Abamecttin and Azadirachtin along with Bifen and a surfactant. Last night I applied 8oz of Abamectin per acre and 10oz of Azadirachtin. I am applying it with about two gallons per 1000 to try and drench the grass.

Here is a post I made three weeks ago:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=489390#p489390

While I feel the first round helped I'm hopeful the second heavier application will make a bigger impact. While I do not think elimination of bermuda mites is even a goal with the research I have seen I am just hoping for a significant reduction.

I went with these two chemicals based on this article:
https://www.gcmonline.com/research/news/bermudagrass-mite?utm_source=informz&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=FC%2012.6.18

I hope to apply every 14 days until I run out of chemcial.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

cldrunner said:


> @Dono1183 I am on my second round of Abamectin. The first round was about three weeks ago. I used Abamecttin and Azadirachtin along with Bifen and a surfactant. Last night I applied 8oz of Abamectin per acre and 10oz of Azadirachtin. I am applying it with about two gallons per 1000 to try and drench the grass.
> 
> Here is a post I made three weeks ago:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=489390#p489390
> ...


Thanks @cldrunner, I think I'm going to dig up that whole area, bag it, and monitor it. It's not particularly large. I wonder if anyone has tried torching them? I have a propane torch that would cook the grass and anything on it.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Dono1183 Here is further research:

https://lgpress.clemson.edu/publication/biology-and-management-of-bermudagrass-mite/


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Dono1183 said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > So something like bifen wouldn't correct it?
> ...


Thanks for the read!! However, I've applied Bifen before and I also irrigate ALOT, so I'm starting to think maybe it isn't mites. Just stunted growth in addition to thatchy buildup and heat stress. All of that makes for a very low, sparse, yellowish bunchy looking area I suppose.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Dono1183 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Dono1183 said:
> ...


I'm dealing with the same issue right now and will be applying some Abamectin to see if it cures the Bermuda Mites. The does is very little, like .20 of an ounce per 5 gallons of water. I have enough to last me a life time....lol


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hapa512 said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


Lol that's what I was looking at too. That bottle is gonna last forever.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Hapa512 @Dono1183 This is how I see the Abamectin application. The research I have seen calls for a .14 to .28 oz per 1000 every two weeks. The research was using Divanem which is an 8% solution.

https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/publication/IN1217

The Abamectin I am using (Lucid) is a 2% solution. So I need to use .56 to 1.12 oz per 1000 *every two weeks*. I use two gallons of water per 1000.

I bough a quart (32 oz) of Lucid for $60.

At an 8% solution rate at the high rate this bottle can go pretty quick. I think you guys may need to up your rate by 4X to even be effective per the research. At that rate your bottle may go a little quicker.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> @Hapa512 @Dono1183 This is how I see the Abamectin application. The research I have seen calls for a .14 to .28 oz per 1000 every two weeks. The research was using Divanem which is an 8% solution.
> 
> https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/publication/IN1217
> 
> ...


Thank you ! That's some great information. I'm thinking of doing an application today, then scalping my lawn to .25 late next week, then do another application the following week. Hopefully scalping and and bagging will keep it somewhat under control, it's not so bad that's it noticeable, but now I know what to look for so I see them in a few more places in the yard.

Anybody have any idea how they even get into your yard ?? I don't share equipment my equipment, my mower never leaves the house…lol


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Hapa512 I wonder sometimes if we are applying some type of insecticide that we may be killing off beneficial insects. Imidcloprid is what I wonder about most from this article. I may move on to a different grub preventative.



> Several studies have demonstrated that insecticides, including imidacloprid and pyrethroids, can worsen spider mite outbreaks by increasing their reproductive output or killing off natural predators (Szczepaniec and Raupp 2012). Therefore, it is important to consider potential unintended effects of insecticides before using them. In fact, recent UF/IFAS research has found that applying a combination of imidacloprid, bifenthrin, and z-cypermethrin to control for bermudagrass mites provided no reduction in mite damage over five weeks (Figure 7).


https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/publication/IN1217



> Moreover, we compared the abundance of E. buxi on imidacloprid-treated and untreated boxwoods in the landscape and a greenhouse to determine if changes in the fecundity of mites exposed to imidacloprid were linked to outbreaks of E. buxi. We found that females consuming imidacloprid-treated plants laid more eggs than females feeding on untreated boxwoods, while their longevity remained unchanged. Fecundity was not affected, however, when spider mites were directly sprayed with imidacloprid and consumed foliage of untreated boxwoods. Furthermore, populations of E. buxi were greater on boxwoods treated with imidacloprid in the landscape and greenhouse.


https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/23007227/

In addition, my common bermuda is not affected. I have another very small patch of bermuda that is different than my tiff419 that is not affected as well. My neighbor next door has Lattitude and I don't think he is affected.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hapa512 said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> > @Hapa512 @Dono1183 This is how I see the Abamectin application. The research I have seen calls for a .14 to .28 oz per 1000 every two weeks. The research was using Divanem which is an 8% solution.
> ...


I'm pretty sure mine happened when I got my yard aerated. I also could just be imagining that. 🤣


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Dono1183 said:


> Hapa512 said:
> 
> 
> > cldrunner said:
> ...


You know ? that's the one machine that I do tend to use on my lawn as I have an Aerator, and come to think about it ? I think my issues started a bit after I used the aerator.....I guess I'm buying a set of tines just for my own yard ! LOL


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hapa512 said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> > Hapa512 said:
> ...


That sounds like the move right there!


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Mine are right along the property line where it meets my neighbors crappy lawn. Makes sense. 🙄


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@DFW245 Does the neighbor have them? Have you use imidacloprid this year?

I am seeing a significant reduction after my second application of 3% Azadirachtin and 2% Abamectin . My last application was at a higher rate than the first application.

With our drought and extreme heat I have been trying to be careful. I will go with an 8% Abamectin rate probably tomorrow.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

cldrunner said:


> @DFW245 Does the neighbor have them? Have you use imidacloprid this year?
> 
> I am seeing a significant reduction after my second application of 3% Azadirachtin and 2% Abamectin . My last application was at a higher rate than the first application.
> 
> With our drought and extreme heat I have been trying to be careful. I will go with an 8% Abamectin rate probably tomorrow.


I'm glad to hear that. I'm going to just use the Abamectin, but may start off at the higher rate. Thanks for continuing to keep us in the loop on this!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Dono1183 said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> > @DFW245 Does the neighbor have them? Have you use imidacloprid this year?
> ...


My estimate is about a 50% reduction. Pretty happy with that. At an 8% solution rate I think I can get down to a 90%+ reduction.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

cldrunner said:


> @DFW245 Does the neighbor have them? Have you use imidacloprid this year?
> 
> I am seeing a significant reduction after my second application of 3% Azadirachtin and 2% Abamectin . My last application was at a higher rate than the first application.
> 
> With our drought and extreme heat I have been trying to be careful. I will go with an 8% Abamectin rate probably tomorrow.


Well I personally wouldn't know, they keep their Bermuda at like 4"....maybe 5"....not even joking. Also, it's the only spot in my lawn(I think) that I have them. With it getting about 3in of water a week, the drought isn't an issue. Was only doing 2"...bumped it up to 3" the day of the 4th just for safety purposes and the heat stress actually scaled back alot. Turns out Monaco is a VERY VERY VERY thirsty cultivar. Resists drought, but still wants extreme tons of water lol

I'll try out that combination and see how it works for me. Thanks.


----------



## IsthatTif (8 mo ago)

Ok guys just jumping in here with some more anecdotal evidence for mites and aeration. I had my yard aerated a couple of months ago and ended up with a mite infestation I am currently having treated. Has anyone gone with the scalp and disposal of clippings route along with chemical treatment?


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

IsthatTif said:


> Ok guys just jumping in here with some more anecdotal evidence for mites and aeration. I had my yard aerated a couple of months ago and ended up with a mite infestation I am currently having treated. Has anyone gone with the scalp and disposal of clippings route along with chemical treatment?


I dug up about 30 sq ft and got rid of it. I have one area that I'm doing next then I'm going with the 8% rate with the Abamectin. I will say that just cutting all of the areas out has significantly reduced the amount of brooms etc. it's not ideal, but my area is localized to the cover of my septic system which I was trying to fill in. It's not in the middle of my lawn per se.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Dono1183 I have seen a significant reduction in July of stunt mite damage. I have applied 3 applications of Abamectin. I do not really know if it is the chemical or the drought like heat conditions that has made for the improvement but some areas have nearly cleared.

*Anyone see improvement that did not apply chemical?*


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Great news! I manually removed a lot of them. I have been derelict in applying the abamectin, as I need a surfactant, and I haven't gone to pick one up. Work, and travel have slowed me down there. I plan on getting on it soon. I'll go straight to the 8% concentration that you mentioned previously. Thanks for following up on this @cldrunner!


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> @Dono1183 I have seen a significant reduction in July of stunt mite damage. I have applied 3 applications of Abamectin. I do not really know if it is the chemical or the drought like heat conditions that has made for the improvement but some areas have nearly cleared.
> 
> *Anyone see improvement that did not apply chemical?*


I did nothing but fert, mow low, and hand pick when I see the spots.

Seems to have decreased drastically.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

BigBoxLawn said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> > @Dono1183 I have seen a significant reduction in July of stunt mite damage. I have applied 3 applications of Abamectin. I do not really know if it is the chemical or the drought like heat conditions that has made for the improvement but some areas have nearly cleared.
> ...


Thanks. I did the same. I guess stunt mites are more of a spring pest. Did you use imidacloprid this year?


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> BigBoxLawn said:
> 
> 
> > cldrunner said:
> ...


I did not. Used bifenthrin, which i know wont effect them, and hand picked.

I did scalp to dirt in a coroner of the yard heavily effected. I collected the clippings and disposed of them. Grass came back better then ever and no issues. So a good hard Summer scalp could be a great option!


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Thought id chime in here about the bifen thing. I know alot of us say it doesnt work. But is that in according to directions on the label? Or is that just with normal lawn apps it doesnt seem effective? I was reading it last night and saw that it requires you to make a follow up application after like 7 days for 'Bermuda Mites'. It actually had them listed as something called Eriophyid Mites. Looked it up and those are bermuda mites. Ill see if I can find the excerpt


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

6 Mites: Apply Bifen I/T in combination with a labeled
rate of a surfactant to achieve optimal control of
eriophyid mites. A second application may be needed
5 to 7 days after the first to ensure optimal control

Hmm..


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

DFW245 said:


> 6 Mites: Apply Bifen I/T in combination with a labeled
> rate of a surfactant to achieve optimal control of
> eriophyid mites. A second application may be needed
> 5 to 7 days after the first to ensure optimal control
> ...


That's interesting that they label it! Thanks @DFW245


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Yeah I'll be trying this out


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks like I'll be hand picking and spraying bifen. Just noticed this popping up in my yard recently too


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

ag_fishing said:


> Looks like I'll be hand picking and spraying bifen. Just noticed this popping up in my yard recently too


@DFW245 While Bifen may be labeled for mites they are not specifically mentioned for bermuda stunt mites. While it would be easy to think that Bifen has some control it has been mentioned in university research as having little to no control. I will say that I have added it to my Abamectin applications. I am not holding out for the Bifen only app. 
Abamectin is also not specifically labeled for bermuda stunt mites but research has found best control.
Here is the research article and quotes:

https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/publication/IN1217

When a combination of imidacloprid, bifenthrin, and z-cypermethrin was applied, we observed no reduction in bermudagrass mites compared to the untreated control plots (Figure 6).

In fact, recent UF/IFAS research has found that applying a combination of imidacloprid, bifenthrin, and z-cypermethrin to control for bermudagrass mites provided no reduction in mite damage over five weeks (Figure 7).

Best control was observed after two, 14-day-interval applications of abamectin at 0.14 fl oz plus 3 fl oz Hydro-90 (surfactant) per 1000 square feet.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

cldrunner said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'll be hand picking and spraying bifen. Just noticed this popping up in my yard recently too
> ...


Is there a non chemical cure? I don't think I'd be able to even measure for how little I would spray. Looks like it was just due to not fully healthy Bermuda. Drought stress and I waited 3 months to fertilize after over fertilizing in last April


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

cldrunner said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'll be hand picking and spraying bifen. Just noticed this popping up in my yard recently too
> ...


Well, not disagreeing with you at all..but it actually is labeled for Bermuda stunt mites. It doesn't specifically say 'bermuda stunt mites' but it does list the scientific name. Unless that's a generic name listed for all mites.

That's interesting tho, no reduction to them with bifen. Might have to try other methods listed then.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

DFW245 said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ag_fishing said:
> ...


I just scalped down to .25" so I'm going with the cut low and water well cultural practice to see if that reduces the problem.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

ag_fishing said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > cldrunner said:
> ...


I just recently did that with no difference


----------



## 2doss3 (May 18, 2021)

Can anyone confirm or deny that hybrid Bermuda is resistant to stunt mites?


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

My celebration isn’t. Went away once we finally had rain in august. Saw hints of it recently, but probably gone again after rain this week


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

I too have celebration, and I just mowed and bagged, and dug out some of the affected area. Like @ag_fishing noted, watering really helps cut down on it. Once the plants were thoroughly watered (mostly rain), they seemed to be much more resistant.


----------

